# Ok, So THIS Big One DID Get Away.....



## Dave Hadden (Jul 21, 2012)

So I was testing a new Krill fly with my double-handed 12 weight and this Humpback whale must have liked it 'cause it took it in a very splashy rise........and here's the proof. :msp_biggrin:

A couple of jumps like this and my tippet broke so I lost this one.

Damn, I knew that 6 lb. test wouldn't hold. :msp_rolleyes:











Take care


----------



## Fifelaker (Jul 21, 2012)

How big of a net do you use on those?


----------



## Dave Hadden (Jul 21, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> How big of a net do you use on those?



Tsk, tsk, no net when it's catch and release.

You're not allowed to retain them right now. 


And why yes, yes I HAVE been a fisherman all my life.

Why do you ask? :biggrin:


Take care.


----------



## cuttingintime (Jul 23, 2012)

I"am think HARPOON gun!!!


----------



## H 2 H (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya you should have used 12lbs leader on that one :jester:


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jul 25, 2012)

cuttingintime said:


> I"am think HARPOON gun!!!




Funny, i was thinking Gatling gun for that one.


----------

